# Soundblaster Audigy vs. onboard AC '97



## caldonia (Jul 22, 2004)

What's the general consensus on this comparison.

My soundcard is an old Audigy 1 series (with 1394 jack). I'm trying to trim down the unneccessary stuff in my case, and I'm curious as to if there's really much benefit to the Audigy over the onboard AC '97.

Experiences anyone?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

AC'97 is not a sound card or a sound chip, it's just an audio codec component specification. An AC'97 compliant audio codec could include the following:
- 16-bit full-duplex stereo audio codec (DAC and ADC)
- AC'97 1.x compliant indicates fixed 48k sampling rate operation (non-extended feature set)
- AC'97 2.1 compliant indicates extended audio feature set (optional variable rate, multichannel , etc.)
- AC'97 2.2 compliant indicates extended audio, enhanced riser audio support and optional S/PDIF
- AC'97 2.3 compliant indicates extended configuration information and optional jack sensing support
- Industry standard 48-pin QFP package and pinout
- Up to four analog line-level stereo inputs and up to two analog line-level mono inputs
- High quality pseudo-differential analog CD input
- MIC input with 20 dB boost, programmable gain, and AEC reference capability
- Dedicated stereo output (LINE_OUT)
- Additional stereo output (AUX_OUT) configurable as line level, optional headphone, or optional 4- or 6-ch output
- Mono output for speakerphone or internal mono speaker output
- Optional 18- or 20-bit DAC and ADC resolution
- Optional output tone and loudness controls
- Optional 3D stereo output enhancement
- Optional 3rd ADC input channel for dedicated voice input
- Optional integrated Sony/Philips Digital Interface (S/PDIF) transmitter for digital output
- Comprehensive power management capability
- Optional codec interrupt generation
- Extended codec revision and configuration information
- Optional jack sensing and reporting of connected devices

More from AC '97 v2.3 Component Specification ftp://download.intel.com/labs/media/audio/download/ac97_r23.pdf

Now, there are a lot of soundcards and chips that conform to these specifications, including, but not limited to
- Analog Devices AD1881
- AKM AK4540
- Sigmatel STAC9700, STAC9701, STAC9721, STAC9704, STAC9708, etc.
- Crystal/Cirrus CS4297
- TR28023
- Aureal Vortex (AU8820) and Vortex2 (AU8830)
- ESS Maestro-1 and Maestro-2
- Crystal CS4280
- Trident 4D Wave
- Creative/Ensoniq ES1371/ES1373 (AudioPCI, SB PCI16, PCI64, PCI128)
- Creative SB Live!
- Yamaha YMF724/YMF734/YMF740/YMF744
- Avance Logic ALS300
- Neomagic NM2200
- Intel 810 motherboard chipset
- VIA VT82C686A "south bridge"
- Crystal CS4248/CS4231/CS4231A and Analog Devices AD1848/AD1847/AD1845

The integrated sound in your MB is dependent on your processor and may take cycles away from the CPU to function. You may not notice this unless you are a hardcore gamer and rely on every bit of processing power you can get. The Creative Audio may have features that the integrated audio doesn't. My opinion, If you have the Audigy card, I would use it.


----------

